# Admissions questions



## Dirac (3 Dec 2011)

Hello, I'm currently in grade 12 and am thinking of applying to ROTP for computer or electrical engineering. I have several questions, so please bear with me. I'm unsure of how eligible I am to being accepted. 

First off, academics. My final marks in English, Advanced Functions and Calculus are 87, 82 and 76 respectively. Currently, my marks in Statistics/data management is 93, physics is 89-90 and biology is 86. I am expecting my final marks for these courses to be similar to what they are now, probably slightly higher in physics. I'm also taking chemistry and earth/space science next semester, and I might be retaking Calculus. Will admissions penalize me for redoing a course? What is the expected average into being admitted into comp/electrical engineering?

Secondly, extra-curricular. I've never done any sports during high school. During gr9-11, I was mostly set on applying to either Sheridan for animation/illustration, or a civilian university for engineering or physics. I've never been a huge fan of sports and I'm only an average athlete, so it never really crossed my mind. Will this make a huge impact on my eligibility? Should I attempt to join a sports team in semester 2? I've volunteered around 60-70 hours at a hospital and have done another maybe 3 hours planting trees at a nature conservation. Should I put in more volunteer hours to make up for my involvement in athletics? I've also done the Waterloo Senior mathematics contest, and am planning to write the Euclid exam and the Sir Isaac Newton physics exam. Will these exams be taken in account in my application?

I apologise for the wall of questions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Krystal


----------



## TommyAtkins (4 Dec 2011)

My two cents (and this is from the framework of RMC, I can't necessarily speak to how civvie-U ROTP admission works:
1) The cutoff for admission is 70% in each course and an average of 70% in six courses (for engineering, the courses are English, Advanced Functions, Calculus, Chem, and Physics). 76% in Calc will meet the cutoff, but consider two things:

you will be competing not just to meet the standard but to be better than the other applicants who want to go to the same institution as you; and
you will have to do a _lot_ of calc during your engineering degree (possibly another five courses). If you come in with a shaky grasp of it, you will not do well.
Retaking calc might be too late for it to show up in the admissions process, but it will definitely give you a leg up on future calc courses.
[/list]
2) Extracurricular involvement is assessed as a demonstration that you're able to balance academics with other activities. If you haven't done sports but you've done other things outside of school, that should be OK. However, if you're applying to the military, and particularly if you apply to RMC, you should probably start doing PT by yourself in the next couple of months, because being generally fit, and particularly being able to run, makes it much easier to get by. Pretty much everything you do will be taken into account; mention anything that sets you apart on your application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CAND2011 (7 Dec 2011)

Hi there!

  This might've been asked before, but I have been looking around and found no question the same as this so here it goes:

My situation is kind of complicated in which I am not ready yet to apply for ROTP this year ( I am currently trying to upgrade my credentials in terms of Leadership experience and Physical Fitness) and I am in Grade 12. Would it be possible for me to use my Grade 12 marks, once I get my official school transcripts, to apply for ROTP next September for induction in 2013 or do I have to enter a post secondary and apply from there? I do hope I get an answer from this as it will enlighten me in terms of my planning for my application date. Thanks


----------



## SkyHeff (8 Dec 2011)

@CAND2011

Yes, your gr.12 marks, and all your high school marks, will be considered when you apply, even if you begin post-secondary. You are not required to begin post-secondary, but if you were, they will most likely ask for a copy of your first semester marks when they come available, so as they can be added to your application file.


----------

